# Donnie Walsh/Chris Mullin in the Pacers' front office?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> For whom the task for overseeing Anthony’s transformation will fall is still uncertain in New York. Walsh still hasn’t had a substantive conversation about his future with Dolan, Garden sources say. Indiana Pacers owner Herb Simon won’t run president Larry Bird out of Indiana; he’ll let him make a decision on his future. Nevertheless, Simon still adores Walsh, and the prospect of Walsh returning to his wife and family in Indianapolis does carry appeal. And that’s especially true given the autonomy for the Knicks job that’s eroded over the past 18 months with the re-emergence of Thomas.
> 
> The Knicks have until April 30 to exercise the option on Walsh’s final contract year, but this has already gone a long way without resolution. Bird would probably have to exit the Pacers for Walsh to return, but in that scenario several league sources believe Walsh would enlist Chris Mullin to join him as the Pacers GM.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-wojnarowski_carmelo_anthony_wilts_under_burden_of_carrying_knicks_032111


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

There was aslo a rumor in '09 that Mullin would be the next Knicks GM... Having said that, I'd much rather Kevin Pritchard than Mullin.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I'd be more than happy to welcome back Donnie Walsh


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> I'd be more than happy to welcome back Donnie Walsh


Ditto, but no Chris Mullin. All I remember about him is him running the Warriors into the ground.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Walsh is done with New York and Indiana is the probable landing spot. Neither D'Antoni or Walsh were consulted or agreed with the deal that got Carmelo, and Walsh feels undermined, especially with Isiah back in the picture. I just can't see a scenario where he agrees to an extension.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> I'd be more than happy to welcome back Donnie Walsh


i think i will pass on donnie. he did a great deal of good work for the pacers but, i remember that he did a great deal of bad in his last 5-6 years here as well. 
he got us the tinsley extension.
he got us the bender extension.
he got us al harrington back while sending away a 1st round pick to atlanta which eventually turned into murphleavey.
we couldn't get rid of a busted-up jermaine until donnie was gone because either he felt j.o. still had it or was keeping him around because he felt he owed him somehow.

i still like donnie but, i can't say i'd be too excited to get him back now. i think that ship has sailed.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Just an update on the Walsh and Bird situation.

Walsh on returning to the Pacers:


> With his future for next season still uncertain, New York Knicks president Donnie Walsh said speculation he could return to the Pacers is rubbish.
> "I'm angry about that," Walsh said of a rumored second stint in Indiana. "There's absolutely no truth to it. I never talked to [Pacers owner] Herb Simon or anybody else about it. To me, it's something someone makes up."


Bird on staying:


> Bird said Friday, if the Pacers had not made the playoffs, he likely would have walked away.
> 
> Now, having made the playoffs, that decision is a bit more difficult. The basketball man inside him would love to take advantage of the team's favorable financial position he has helped forge through several difficult years. But there are family and personal issues in play.


http://www.indystar.com/article/201...TS04/Kravitz-s-too-early-decide-keeping-Vogel


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

For years I've criticized Larry Legend, but the truth is he's a very good GM, and I want him back..

I didn't realize how good Bird was doing contract, and drafting wise since Walsh left.

I love Donnie, but at this point I rather have Bird stay, and finish what he started.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

clownskull said:


> i think i will pass on donnie. he did a great deal of good work for the pacers but, i remember that he did a great deal of bad in his last 5-6 years here as well.
> he got us the tinsley extension.
> he got us the bender extension.
> he got us al harrington back while sending away a 1st round pick to atlanta which eventually turned into murphleavey.
> ...



Good post.


----------

